# References and Handbooks



## jwl868 (Oct 15, 2004)

What are everyone's recommendations for reference books for various technical theatre disciplines? 

(In various posts, I've seen a few mentioned, but the authors aren't usually listed, and I'm not even sure if they are the proper titles.)

For my own part, I've found Daniel Ionazzi's The Stagecraft Handbook (available at my local library) very useful for my needs. Going to Amazon, I find numerous books on the subject – but which ones are the best? Or, any to avoid? 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## SuperCow (Oct 15, 2004)

My personal favourite is "The Backstage Handbook: An Illustrated Almanac of Technical Information" by Paul Carter, published by Broadway Press. It's pretty much the industry standard for thecnincal theater books.


----------



## sallyj (Oct 16, 2004)

The Backstage handbook is a must for any technician.Scene Design and Stage Lighting (Parker, Wolf, Block) is an old standard, and the new edition has been expanded. The Gillette book is excellent too; it is a shame I can't think of the title and it is currently at home. I am a big fan of books and don't own nearly enough. Those are my top three picks for theatre books. In addition, a good knot book is good to have, shop math, and a drafting book for reference.

SallyJ


----------



## Radman (Oct 17, 2004)

I like the Stage Rigging Handbook alot.


----------



## autophage (Oct 19, 2004)

Whenever I'm teaching someone the basics of set design, the first thing I do is show them the Backstage Handbook (previously mentioned) and tell them that while desigining set it is their bible. Also helps to have the commonly referenced parts (appropriate stair ratios especially) bookmarked.


----------



## avkid (Oct 20, 2004)

i have recently read Stage lighting step by step by Graham Walters and Technical Theater for nontechnical people by Drew Campbell i found bothe to be informative and helpful !


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 20, 2004)

'A Syllabus of Stage Lighting' by Stanley McCandless 1964 is very good. still the best way to learn is experience.


----------



## ccfan213 (Oct 20, 2004)

avkid, i skimmed technical theatre for nontechnical people in a bookstore once, and found that it was.... for nontechnical people, it gave a basic synopsis of everything, but did not teach details. for example i dont think it got into mic placement, equalizing or alot of other things that are important to mixing sound, i found it to be more of an overview, probably good for teaching but not that great for established techs. then again, i skimmed in a bookstore so i may be wrong.


----------



## jwl868 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input. 

Joe


----------



## EntRigger (Oct 23, 2004)

actually i think that the stage rigging hand book by glerum is ok for a traditional house but donovan's arena rigging book. yes i know its expensive but it covers alot and gives examples and problems to see and do.


----------



## EntRigger (Oct 23, 2004)

if you are doing set design i also like John Blurton's Scenery: Drafting and Construction book is good but you might have to interpet some of the terms because it is written by a british writter.


----------

